# renting RCI points???



## kenojg (Apr 7, 2008)

We are  knew to the RCI points system, however thus far it has been working wonderful for us….   But I still am a bit confused on borrowing , buying, renting , transferring, leasing points…    

We bought into a point timeshare and (57,000 points, treetops , resale)   and all is wonderful . however we paid maint for oct 2008 in dec of 2007 and have been using points (borrowing ahead , from 2008 I guess, which starts our 2008 year in Nov.)  … which  that was confusing, but I now think I understand and have sorted it …

However, we therefore are a year behind in points  (then I thought we would be)   and now finally here is my latest question…..

*Is there a reasonable way to buy , lease , whatever one time say 30,000 to 60,000 points….   The last transaction , I borrowed from 2008 the 7000 points to complete the transaction… and I finally saw next to it where I could “rent” up to 28,500 points… are these the RCI points they will sell me for 2 cents a piece , I read about here??  Are these points I can use anytime?   It looks like they will “sell” rent you up to half what you get each year?*

I have also read , that you can’t buy points from others??  But I see they allow transferring of points (for a fee I guess)  …. We vacationed with dear friends from Pittsburgh a few years ago, they had gotten a place last minute just so not to have points expire… if that was their case now could I buy them from them? (transfer?)

I have also read in here about weeks for deposit which I understand now , and leasing … which is a 3 year thing???

Thanks and Happy spring


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Is there a way to screw it up? The big exchange co's will find it*

Looking strictly at renting points. Back in 2004 when we started with RCI Points there was an active market for them on eBay & we snagged a bunch at great prices.  

Then the offers dried up and I heard, never actually verified, that RCI said you can't rent your points to another RCI Points member directly anymore. If that is the case, and based on the total lack of rental offers I believe it is, that really ruined a great system. We can rent all we want in FSP (Wyndham). It meant we basically cut our RCI Points use to our one deeded week and the PFD from Wastegate each year. Not as much fun as the time we were getting with the rental points but maybe RCI doesn't want the business. They seem to have a very screwed up business plan so anything they do isn't a surprise. I hope they bring back the ability to rent points from other RCI Points owners as that was a win win for everyone.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 7, 2008)

*The Terminology Is Semi-Tricky.*




kenojg said:


> I have also read in here about weeks for deposit which I understand now , and leasing … which is a 3 year thing???


_Weeks Deposit For Points _ or _Weeks For Points_ or even _Points For Weeks_ would be a better name for it than what RCI actually calls it -- _Points For Deposit_.  I think the name _Points For Deposit_ contributes to the difficulty in catching on to it & figuring out how it works.  

I would have gone for 1 of those 3-year (renewable) RTU points timeshare lease deals instead of buying a points timeshare if I had known about lease possibilities at the time.  Live & learn, eh? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 7, 2008)

*Getting Their Goat Over At WestGate.*




timeos2 said:


> PFD from Wastegate


_Whoa ! _

Doing _Points For Deposit_ with a WestGate timeshare week -- I bet that really frosts their sox over at WestGate Command Central.  And there's not 1 thing they can do about it. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## gorevs9 (Apr 7, 2008)

kenojg said:


> We are  knew to the RCI points system, however thus far it has been working wonderful for us….   But I still am a bit confused on borrowing , buying, renting , transferring, leasing points…
> 
> *Is there a reasonable way to buy , lease , whatever one time say 30,000 to 60,000 points….   The last transaction , I borrowed from 2008 the 7000 points to complete the transaction… and I finally saw next to it where I could “rent” up to 28,500 points… are these the RCI points they will sell me for 2 cents a piece , I read about here??  Are these points I can use anytime?   It looks like they will “sell” rent you up to half what you get each year?*
> 
> I have also read , that you can’t buy points from others??  But I see they allow transferring of points (for a fee I guess)  …. We vacationed with dear friends from Pittsburgh a few years ago, they had gotten a place last minute just so not to have points expire… if that was their case now could I buy them from them? (transfer?)



I believe the 28,500 points are the points you rent from RCI. 
I'm not sure if the rented points can be carried over into 2009, but you should only rent what you need to complete the transaction anyway.  Call an RCI rep to verify.   You can also borrow against 2009, but then you'll be behind for next year.



timeos2 said:


> Then the offers dried up and I heard, never actually verified, that RCI said you can't rent your points to another RCI Points member directly anymore.


I believe that's true, you can't rent from another member, but another member can transfer their points to you for $49 which is charged to the member who is transferring points FROM their account.  I guess you can arrange a deal where the member transfers the points and you give them a really nice cash gift for their birthday .  

FYI, I have seen some offers on RedWeek for sale of Points.



kenojg said:


> I have also read in here about weeks for deposit which I understand now , and leasing … which is a 3 year thing???


 If you own a TS at an RCI *Weeks resort*, you can deposit that unit with RCI in exchange for additional Points into your Points account.  The number of Points given vary with resort, unit size, location, season, etc.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*With a little luck they are plotting as we speak. Prepare the lawyers!*



AwayWeGo said:


> _Whoa ! _
> 
> Doing _Points For Deposit_ with a WestGate timeshare week -- I bet that really frosts their sox over at WestGate Command Central.  And there's not 1 thing they can do about it.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



One can only hope. 

They HAVE to give me my deeded week - RCI won't take anything they offer as II is willing to do (good for RCI - another pox on II). 

They have no control over the use. It's like I have rights to my own week!  

They can't attach any fees. That one must REALLY get their shorts in a knot. 

Overall it gives me reasonable value for a Wastegate week that otherwise can be a very big hassle. It may give the Wastegate management a bit of grief - if so all the better.


----------



## kenojg (Apr 7, 2008)

""FYI, I have seen some offers on RedWeek for sale of Points.""

 I don't see any ad's on redweek selling just points...   or by googling it .. I'll try Ebay

Thanks John


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Apr 7, 2008)

Getting back to the original question, consider leasing points from Club Trinidad (in Palm Springs, California). I have done this and it's working out great! it's the cheapest way to go, by far. It cost me about $1,000 in fees and total costs to get established in this, and will cost me simply the maintenance fee for the points each year from now on, plus RCI Points membership and a small renewal fee every three years if I choose to continue leasing (or just walk away). The lease of points went fine and I got my certificate and the RCI Points in my RCI Points account in a timely manner. Search on key words like points leasing and Club Trinidad and you'll pull up all the relevant message threads.


----------

